# Set microSD to default storage



## Fishraper (Jan 4, 2012)

Is there an app or some setting on the phone that will default all data to be stored onto the microSD card?

Right now I'm trying to get spotify to download a playlist, but it wants to put it on the internal ssd. Is there anyway I could tell it to go to the microSD card?


----------



## sixohtew (Jun 14, 2011)

I know there is a way for touchwiz ROMs over on xda, don't have the link handy but if you look in the development section its there. It swaps the internal with external. It currently doesn't work for aosp ROMs but there is a work around to get it to work with aosp, only issue is you have to redo everything every time you reboot.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------

